# Tuning LC2i and amp



## 92hatchlx (Mar 16, 2013)

***I posted this in the technical and advanced forum, but it might be better suited here***

Hi guys, I am new on the forum and am somewhat new to the audio world of cars.
I recently installed an LC2i and an amp to power my front speakers. I need help figuring out how to adjust everything together.
Here's what I am working with...
2012 Mustang GT

-Factory head unit

-LC2i (inputs are tapped from the front left and right speakers, outputs go to front left and right speakers)

-Boston Acoustics GT-275 amplifier
Boston Acoustics GT-275 (gt275) GT Reference 2-Channel Amplifier

-(2) Kenwood KFC-C6894PS front speakers
Kenwood KFC-C6894PS 6" x 8" 3-Way Performance Coaxial Car Speakers

Head unit, bass and treble are set to the middle setting. Didn't notice any bass roll off from the factory head unit so the bass threshold and accubass are set accordingly as per instructions on the LC2i. I adjusted the LC2i to where I thought it should be and proceeded to adjust the amp (with the high pass filter on) as per instructions. It sounds "okay" on some songs, and others sound like crap (some distorted, some have no bass, etc).
I have tried tuning it at various stereo volume levels and can't seem to nail it.
The LC2i instructions need to be more thorough. They don't mention the use/function of the "maximized" led or how to adjust for the "main" knob. Also not sure how high I should have the volume knob turned up on my stereo when trying to tune all of this.
If someone could help walk me through this with a little more clarity that would be amazing. I understand mostly what needs to be done on adjusting the amp. I am pretty sure it is everything before the amp that is causing my issues.


----------



## AudioControl (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello 92hatchlx -

A level matching link has been added to our manuals going forward. In the meantime, check out this link for a walk through in level matching: AudioControl level matching - YouTube

As always, you may call us anytime for help with our products.
(425) 775-8461
8-5 M-F Pacific Time

AudioControl


----------

